# Capture video from desire2learn.com



## sajjadbaqir (Aug 12, 2005)

Hello Everyone, I am not sure if this is the right place to ask this question but i'll ask anyways.
My teacher uses the following hosting website (http://desire2learn.com/products/capture/) to host and post videos for the class online. I want to know if there is a way for me to download these videos to my computer. The player itself is a flash video player like youtube and others but i cannot use a regular video capturing software (like streamtransport) to download this video in flv format. any suggestions as to what i can use?
Thanks


----------



## CLCS (Dec 22, 2012)

Firefox has addons that will do this, so does chrome and IE, just search for download flash video from website, example here.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/download-flash-and-video/


----------



## sajjadbaqir (Aug 12, 2005)

i used the addon you posted but it couldnt get me the video file either. it would only give me the option to download small .swf files associated with the player, no video file. any other way this can be done?


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Maybe this link will help


----------



## sajjadbaqir (Aug 12, 2005)

i think the problem is that this video is hosted on blackboard and as it comes through desire2learn it doesnt have its own link or url. that list of programs in the link you provided require that the video have its own link. i think what i need is a program that has a browser in itself. kind of like StreamTransport. it allows me to navigate to the video in its own browser once it is installed and then detects if there are any videos on a webpage. but i have had no luck with either the software you suggest or StreamTransport.


----------



## sajjadbaqir (Aug 12, 2005)

ok i dont think i need the video as much now. I can make do with audio. is there a program that can capture audio for me while the video is playing. i can just play the video and go about my business and have an mp3 or something i can listen to after when i have time?


----------



## SoftMaster (Jan 20, 2013)

When I have problems downloading videos I use Debut Software. It can record what's happening on the screen, so you can select an area and record only that area.

Thanks for reading.


----------

